# johnsons beach 4/21 RIPPED IT!!



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

a group of friends and I went to johnson's yesterday. Fished from 2pm - 630 pm. Got 22 pomps and 2 reds :thumbup::notworthy: . going again this afternoon. shrimp and fleas. tight lines all!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

tuan850 said:


> a group of friends and I went to johnson's yesterday. Fished from 2pm - 630 pm. Got 22 pomps and 2 reds :thumbup::notworthy: . going again this afternoon. shrimp and fleas. tight lines all!!!! :thumbsup:


Nice very good, do you have any pictures?


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

Forgot to mention I fished chicken bone beach yesterday morning also . from about 6am-10am. Zero pomps one big sheephead. Me and the skunk don't get along so I went for round 2 at johnson .


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't. there was five of us fishing so they all went in different buckets.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

tuan850 said:


> I don't. there was five of us fishing so they all went in different buckets.


 Cool you have me wanting to head out after work today. :thumbup:


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

Lexcore said:


> Cool you have me wanting to head out after work today. :thumbup:


trust me i cant wait to get back out there!! i dont get out of class at UWF till 215 so ill be a little late. Hopefully it's similar to yesterday:yes:.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

tuan850 said:


> trust me i cant wait to get back out there!! i dont get out of class at UWF till 215 so ill be a little late. Hopefully it's similar to yesterday:yes:.


 Cool I might see you there, I will be out around 4:00 in a green titan, where abouot will you be located, my name is Eric.:notworthy:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

tuan850 said:


> trust me i cant wait to get back out there!! i dont get out of class at UWF till 215 so ill be a little late. Hopefully it's similar to yesterday:yes:.


 My Daugher goes to UWF too. Small world.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul guys!


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

Lexcore said:


> My Daugher goes to UWF too. Small world.:thumbsup:


Then your probably too old to hang out with me lol. JK. My name is Tuan, I typically fish near the end but wherever it's less crowded. If you see a black Acura TL that's me.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

tuan850 said:


> Then your probably too old to hang out with me lol. JK. My name is Tuan, I typically fish near the end but wherever it's less crowded. If you see a black Acura TL that's me.


 Tuan, lol that was funny, but I will look for you this afternoon. Cool hope to catch up with you. Peace.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

The older guys are the best ones to fish with! They are the ones with all the tricks and info :thumbup:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I fished off of my normal stomping grounds on Pensacola Beach yesterday, got zero bites, caught plenty of fleas though. Gonna try again this afternoon I'm thinking. It's nice to see that someone grabbed some yesterday! The rip currents made fishing more difficult where I was.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i was there probably around 2ish and not a single bite. 

you got lucky i guess or i suck


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Bigkidneys said:


> The older guys are the best ones to fish with! They are the ones with all the tricks and info :thumbup:


:thumbup: hey you are on to something old dudes are smooth cool and always got it together :notworthy:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Lexcore said:


> Tuan, lol that was funny, but I will look for you this afternoon. Cool hope to catch up with you. Peace.


Tuan I did not check with my wife and I forgot we had other arrangements. But I hope and pray you be successful as yesterday keep me posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

Lexcore said:


> Tuan I did not check with my wife and I forgot we had other arrangements. But I hope and pray you be successful as yesterday keep me posted. :thumbsup:


you didnt miss too much. definitely wasn't like yesterday but i still i ended up with two pomps :thumbsup: . couple Ray J's and a shark were caught also.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Johnson's Beach*

It's feast or famine there at times.

I have heard people complaining that there's no fish at JB when I just left the place with them biting.

There were four 'rips' going there yesterday with fish caught.

Keep moving; sometimes you have to run 'em down! Jigs Rule! 

Old Age and Treachery will overcome Youth and Inexperience. :thumbsup: C2


----------

